# General > Recipes >  rocky road

## sjr014

Hi does any one have a recipe for rocky road?  Not sure if that is what it is called?  It is a kinda tray bake we bits o mars and marshmallows.

----------


## golach

> Hi does any one have a recipe for rocky road? Not sure if that is what it is called? It is a kinda tray bake we bits o mars and marshmallows.


Google rocky road+recipes.......dozens turn up

----------


## recipe_hunter

There are many recipe variations for Rocky Road but this is a nut free version I make for my kids.

Rocky Road Fridge Cake
********************
150g good quality plain cooking chocolate100g butter150g digestive biscuits90g marshmallow (you can use either mini marshmallows, or to save money cut normal marshmallows into quarters with a pair of kitchen scissors) 60g dried apricots (the plump, ready to eat kind, not the bone dry kind  soak these first) cut into small pieces the size of large raisins with your kitchen scissors.For the topping
************
30ml milk140g icing sugar60g cocoa powder25g butter
Directions
********

Lightly grease a 7 cake tin (square or rectangular is best but you could use a round one if thats all you have). Personally, I never have much success with greasing tins  I can still never get the cake out at the end, so I line the tin with grease-proof paper, cut to size.Break the chocolate into pieces. Over a low heat, melt in a small pan with the butter. Stir melted ingredients together and take off the heat.Crush the digestives in a large bowl with the end of a rolling pin. Dont crush totally into dust; make sure you leave mostly 1-2cm sized chunks to give the rocky road effect when the cake is complete.Add your chopped marshmallows and apricots to the crushed biscuits.Pour the melted chocolate into the biscuit mixture and stir well to ensure everything gets a good coating.Transfer into your prepared cake tin and then, using the back of a large spoon, press down the mixture, making it as even as possible.Put in the fridge for a minimum of 4 hours, but ideally overnight.When set, remove from fridge and turn out of the tin (you may need to run a knife around the edge first.)Prepare the topping by gently melting the butter and milk in a pan. Remove from heat and add the icing sugar and cocoa powder  beat together vigorously, or use a food processor.Smooth the icing over the cake and leave for about 30 minutes before cutting into the desired sized portions with a sharp knife..now you will see the lovely rocky road effect of the pink and white marshmallows set against the mortar of chocolate, interspersed with biscuity rocks and the orange specs of apricots! It's not just for kids!

Store in fridge.
Serves approx 8-10

----------

